# Duck hunting in Paradise...



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 26, 2010)

Sometimes a flood is a good thing  I spent some quality time with my son on Monday  I never realized how beautiful my property is when it's under water...


----------



## capt stan (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work boots!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 26, 2010)

If that ain`t Heaven, it ain`t far from it. Congrats on the ducks , Debbie!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's really great to do stuff with the angels the MAN let us borrow for a little while isn't it; a few birds makes it special. Congrats to you and your son.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 26, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice I'm sure he enjoyed the time with you just as much..  That's some very good eat'en right there also. 

Kind'a strange placement of the elevated duck blind though..


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome pictures. Looks like some great property as well. Congrats to both of yall!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 26, 2010)

now thats a honey hole!! Congrats


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't believe I've lived here for over 20 years and never realized how awesome it can be when it's covered in water... usually I'm thinking about the beautiful foodplots that are under water... now I'm thinking "ducks"   My son has hunted them for several years but only in the sloughs and on the river, never when the property was flooded. This is the first time I've went with him and I loved it! I went again yesterday by myself and scored again  After last night I'm thinking I want a dog to retrieve my ducks


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I can't believe I've lived here for over 20 years and never realized how awesome it can be when it's covered in water... usually I'm thinking about the beautiful foodplots that are under water... now I'm thinking "ducks"   My son has hunted them for several years but only in the sloughs and on the river, never when the property was flooded. This is the first time I've went with him and I loved it! I went again yesterday by myself and scored again  After last night I'm thinking I want a dog to retrieve my ducks



yet another addict!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> yet another addict!



I'm in serious trouble because I'm addicted to hunting  deer, turkey, hogs, ducks.... it just never ends. So much to hunt and so little time


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

Very nice job!!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jan 27, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm in serious trouble because I'm addicted to hunting  deer, turkey, hogs, ducks.... it just never ends. So much to hunt and so little time



Us gals lead a tough life dont we!!! Haha Great pics and nice shootin!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm in serious trouble because I'm addicted to hunting  deer, turkey, hogs, ducks.... it just never ends. So much to hunt and so little time



Praise the Lord and pass the Steel Shot!  Another one has been converted!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to the club!!!


----------



## secondseason (Jan 28, 2010)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow.....that's some beautiful land!  And it converts into flooded duck hunting land during duck season.......and back into food plots during deer season!!!   WOW?


----------



## Smarrhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome to our passion.


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Jan 29, 2010)

You dont get any better than that. I like watching big ducks circle and decoy them in. But woodies  are alot funner to shoot.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If that ain`t Heaven, it ain`t far from it. Congrats on the ducks , Debbie!!



Is it OK to say "you da man" to a lady?  ATTA GIRL Ms Debbie!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pics TB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 29, 2010)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Praise the Lord and pass the Steel Shot!  Another one has been converted!





OOOHHHHH law'd preach on brother..Can I get an amen from the back pew..


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 29, 2010)

AMEN and that's time well spent! Good looking place you have there.


----------



## castaway (Jan 29, 2010)

Its all down hill from here! Look at the bright side though...more toys you have an excuse to buy!!!!!


----------

